# What you showing at Monroe?



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2022)

I know some don't like to reveal what they'll be bringing. I have always brought ballooners but thinking this time I may bring either my '98 Schwinn World, my '17 Chief, or the '20 Flying Merkel to show. What you gonna show? V/r Shawn

1898 Schwinn "The World" Model 22 Gents Roadster





1917 Sears Chief Motorbike (photo credit-Dave Stromberger)




1920 Flying Merkel Motorbike (photo credit-Dave Stromberger)


----------



## Tim s (Apr 20, 2022)

I am not sure yet what I am going to bring but most likely a 10 speed and middleweigh.  Tim


----------



## cr250mark (Apr 22, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I know some don't like to reveal what they'll be bringing. I have always brought ballooners but thinking this time I may bring either my '98 Schwinn World, my '17 Chief, or the '20 Flying Merkel to show. What you gonna show? V/r Shawn
> 
> 1898 Schwinn "The World" Model 22 Gents Roadster
> View attachment 1609939
> ...



Killer Threesome Shawn !


----------



## rdavisonsr (Apr 24, 2022)

Thinking of showing a couple bikes was wondering what the rules are in the best preserved as far as parts that have been replaced. Would new spokes be ok? Im sure nothing chromed or repainted Thanks in advance Randy


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 24, 2022)

rdavisonsr said:


> Thinking of showing a couple bikes was wondering what the rules are in the best preserved as far as parts that have been replaced. Would new spokes be ok? Im sure nothing chromed or repainted Thanks in advance Randy



There are no written rules. That said anything that is obvious would probably make the bike less competitive against a more original bike everything else being even. V/r Shawn


----------

